# Help for Newbie - Tascam US-122MKII



## cuzed2 (May 18, 2011)

(I will apologize in advance for posting in 2 spots)

I am attempting to get underway with a new Tascam US-122MKII. Seems I am doing something stupid with the initial steps of verifying the soundcard by running a soundcard cal:

The left line in and left line out are looped together. After 2 hours I am convinced that I am completely missing something stupid. Here is the sound card calibrate result I keep getting:









I hope this presents a clue as to what I am doing wrong?

The tascam knobset when using the left input:
-mon/mix knob turned full CCW to "input"
-phones/lineout, full CW to "lineout"
-Sig/OL Left Input, full CW to MIC (going full CCW to line resulted in zero input signal on the REW VU meter)

REW preferences settings:
Wave Vol = 1.0
Output Vol = .501
input Vol = .501
sweep = -3db

When adjusting to the 1Khz tone; I was measuring -3.0db out, and -6.5 db in (headroom =6.0db)
Everything went well on each attempt UNTIL the measurement is completed and the above graph is shown

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can upload your graph to our server - just click "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Files and Attachments.

Push come to shove, PM me with your email and I can send you my file. But truth be told, the US122 doesn't really need a calibration file. It's down only ~1/4 dB @ 20 Hz, IIR.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This post got answered on the main REW forum, see the later posts of this thread.


----------



## cuzed2 (May 18, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can upload your graph to our server - just click "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Files and Attachments.
> 
> Push come to shove, PM me with your email and I can send you my file. But truth be told, the US122 doesn't really need a calibration file. It's down only ~1/4 dB 20 Hz, IIR.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne!


----------

